# Small tree with burls up the base.



## norman vandyke (Aug 23, 2015)

Ran into this during a walk in the park. Anyone able to identify?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks kinda like mountain laurel. Grows thick in se parts where I turkey hunt.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 23, 2015)

If it helps. It's along the Yellowstone river in Montana.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks similar to Amur Honeysuckle. I see it with burled trunk section occasionally. But that also looks similar to mountain laurel


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry, could not see any Mt. Laurel. Was it behind the honeysuckle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 2, 2015)

I thought it kind of looked like lilac. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I can easily see a resemblance with the "Lil Kim" landscape variety lilac...Ninebark was another plant I thought of but am having a mental block on leaf characteristics....


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 2, 2015)

Knarly tree?


----------

